# Eure Fehlkäufe



## Krampfkeks (4. Dezember 2010)

*Eure Fehlkäufe*

Moin,
Das Jahr ist fast vorbei und deswegen wollt ich mal fragen: Was waren eure größten Fehlkäufe 2010? Bzw. Welche Käufe habt ihr am meisten bereut sei es durch bugs und technische Schwierigkeiten oder schlichtweg Spaß und Motivationslosigkeit beim spielen? (nicht nur Spiele von 2010)


----------



## thoner79 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Ganz klar Fußball Manager 11.

ist eigentlich Fußball Manager 10  2.0
Singleplayer total verbuggt, unlogisch, schlecht

Multiplayer (Online-Modus) auch viele Bugs und sehr oft Verbindungsprobleme, Neuerungen sind einfach peinlich (Aktionskarten, Jugenddraft...etc.), dann werden noch 5€ für den Premium Account verlangt, um den Transfermarkt vollständig nutzen zu können und um die meisten Statistiken anzuschauen, unfassbar..... 
generell sind im Multiplayer zu wenig (sinnvolle) Funktionen verfügbar.

Flop 2010


----------



## firewalker2k (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Kane & Lynch 2. Nicht, weil ich das Spiel schlecht finde, nein, sondern weil ichs mir gleich zum Release zusammen mit Mafia 2 gekauft habe, es aber bis heute noch nie gespielt habe..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Der "classic"-Pack von Crysius mit Warhead dabei - hab beide Spiele nur so ca. 2 Std gezockt und seitdem nicht mehr gespielt, auch weil ich das damals nur als Zusatz zu zwie anderen Spielen noch mit in den Warenkorb gelegt hab ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

definitiv metro 2033.
das werden die meisten wohl nicht verstehen, aus meinem bekannten kreis finden auch alle das spiel super.
aber ich konnte mich einfach nicht damit anfreunden, bis auf die grafik hat mir eigentlich nichts gefallen.
eins der ganz wenigen spiele die ich einmal durch gespielt habe und die dann nie wieder gestartet werden.

*edit* und force unleashed 2 kann man wohl auch als fehleinkauf werten. hat aufgrund technischer schwierigkeiten tage gedauert es zu installieren und richtig zum laufen zu bringen und dann wars praktisch in 5 minuten durchgespielt.
geschätzte 10 stunden gebraucht bis ich das spiel richtig zocken konnte und dann 4 stunden gespielt und es war vorbei.... das war die 30 euro nicht wert


----------



## Milch-Mann (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Für mich war Gran Turismo 5 der Fehlkauf des Jahres. Normalerweise mache ich mir da nicht viel draus, etwas falsches gekauft zu haben - aber bei GT5 hat es mich doch ziemlich verärgert. 
Konnte es zum Glück nach ~ 2 Std. Spielzeit wieder verkaufen


----------



## Farragut (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

muss leider auch sagen Fussball Manager 11...einfach nur eine zumutung was die einem als kunden da anbieten....mehr als ein update ist es wirklich nicht, schweinerei...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Two Worlds 2. Ist lange her, dass ich mich über ein "Rollenspiel" dermaßen geärgert habe, ich glaube, Gothic 3 war es das letzte Mal.


----------



## Filzlaus (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Hatte dieses Jahr größtenteils Glück. Nur Stronghold Legends war ein Schuss in den Ofen (aber kam zum Glück mit Stronghold und Stronghold 2 in der CE).

Dafür haben mich dann diverse Gratis-Games entschädigt. Die alten GTA-Teile, League of Legends (siehe Sig)...


----------



## Vordack (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Hmm, ab welchen Spielen war 2010? 

Ich sags mal so, alles ausser Borderlands, COD, BC2, DAO, ME 1-99 und Alpha Protocoll.


----------



## Solon25 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

_Sacred Gold_, hat zwar nur 5€ gekostet und sollte quasi meine Backup Version zu den Originalen mit Handbuch sein, aber der letzte Patch lässt sich hier nicht installieren  Also 5€ verschenkt...

Zu _Oblivion + Shivering Isles_ und (gestern bekommen) _Dragon Age Ultimate_ kann man ja kaum Fehlkauf sagen


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Der einzige Flop war für mich im Grunde _Alien Breed 2 Assault_ auf der Xbox 360. Hab mich vom 4players Test nochmal verführen lassen, obwohl mir klar war, das sich das gameplay nicht verändert hat.
Zum Glück ist es nur ein Arcadespiel, der finanzielle Verlust hält sich somit in Grenzen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Alpha Protocol obwohl viele die Story gut fanden kam ich nie über die erste Stunde hinaus. Hätte über so manche Mängel hinweg gesehen wenn sie nicht den Mist mit ihren Untertiteln (einzeilig und schnell ablaufend mit Timer bei Dialogantworten) verbrochen hätten. Ein großer Patch wurde angekündigt, außer einen mickrig kleinen erschien bisher nix.

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, hat in meinen Augen nicht mehr viel mit NFS zu tun. Spiel scheint mehr nach Checkliste entwickelt worden zu sein. Nach etwas Spielzeit fallen immer mehr Designfehler, unfertiges oder merkwürdiges im Game auf.


----------



## phily (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Also mich hat Mafia sehr enttäuscht. Hab selten ein Spiel so gelangweilt durchgespielt, nur um endlich ans Ende zu kommen. Obwohl ich mich riesig drauf gefreut hatte.


----------



## W4r7h0g (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Platz 1.: CoD - BO (SP; Story Mau, MP; Connectivity, Performance)
Platz 2.: NFS HP (fehlende Quad-Core unterstützung [1. woche nach release nur trailer gucken] bzw kein support)
Platz 3.: Mafia 2 (Bugs die mich hinderten zu ende zu spielen, nur Story sonst nix)

Platz 4.: Tom Clancys Hawx 2 (maue story, day-1-patch [muss ja nicht sein, stichwort: "beta-phase"])
Platz 5.: Patrizier IV (anfangs kleinere bugs die alle 2-3 tage später behoben wurden!)
Platz 6.: RUSE (anfangs konnektivitäts/-synchronitäts probleme, teils gepatcht, MP gegen ende einheitenspam)
Platz 7.: Starcraft 2 (MP; einheiten spam bzw. keine strategie)


also is zum teil bisschen off-topic .. da nicht alle spiele ein "fehlkauf" waren .. allerdings ham die ersten 3 tatsächlich den vogel abgeschossen ... und bei den plätzen "4-7" ist es eher (zitat: PC-Games) "jammern auf hohem niveau"   
auf gut deutsch: ich bin damit trotzdem zufrieden!


MFG


----------



## Heiler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Etwas enttäuscht war ich 2010 von StarCraft 2. Ich hatte mir einfach mehr vom SP versprochen, gerade nach den tollen Bewertungen. 

Richtig enttäuscht hat mich aber CoD BO. Dieses Spiel fand ich richtig schlecht und kein Anderes hat mich 2010 so gelangweilt bis es endlich zu Ende war.

Nebenbei: Am positivsten überraschte mich Lost Horizon. Hatte ich zunächst nicht viel von dem Spiel erwartet erfachte es in mir eine längst verloren geglaubte Liebe zu Adventurespielen neu. Wozu Demos doch gut sein können...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Definitv Black Ops. Es ruckelt im SP unspielbar, im MP flieg ich oft raus. Alle Selbsthilfeversuche haben nix gebracht, ein Patch kam bis jetzt auch nicht (bzw. keiner der geholfen hat). Für mich der Flop des Jahres. Das Geld hätte ich lieber an der Theke investieren sollen.

Außerdem hat mich Alpha Protocol total kalt gelassen, obwohl ich solche Spiele sonst mag. Keine Ahnung warum, aber da ging garnix.


----------



## Dramatica (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Uncharted 1.
Weil wenn man vorher schon bis zum Abwinken Uncharted 2 gezockt hat, auch online, dann haut einen Uncharted 1 kein bisschen vom Hocker. Freunde sagten zwar immer, das ist mehr Erkunden und weniger Ballern, aber ich fand das Spiel war eine stumpfe Ballerorgie, wo sich klettern und ballern zu offensichtlich abgewechselt haben. Beim Klettern kam auch keine Spannung auf und es gab ein paar nervige Fehler (10x gestorben weil sich Drake nicht an nem verdammten Seil festhalten wollte, so dass ich irgendwann garnicht mehr wusste, ob er sich dort festhalten KANN). Hätt ich mal lieber auf die Reviews im Internet gehört. Ich hätte mehr erwartet, erste Teile sind oft besser, aber nach Uncharted 2 fand ich Uncharted 1 einfach lästig.

Aber ich hab nicht viel bezahlt. Es war halt ein total unnötiger Kauf, dafür hätt ich mir endlich Diablo 2 besorgen können dass ich mir ständig leihen muss.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Ich plane meine Ausgaben für Spiele eigentlich recht genau. Dennoch wüsste ich zwei Titel, für die ich - im Nachhinein überlegt - kein Geld ausgegeben hätte:

NFS: HP
Starcraft 2

Ich hatte anfangs definitv Spaß mit den Spielen, aber die Luft war relativ früh raus. Kein Vergleich mit anderen Käufen wie ME2, BC2 oder COD7 dieses Jahr...


----------



## babajager (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Two Worlds 2. Ist lange her, dass ich mich über ein "Rollenspiel" dermaßen geärgert habe, ich glaube, Gothic 3 war es das letzte Mal.


Hmm erstaunlich, für mich ganz klar eines der besten Rollenspiele 2010..


----------



## usopia (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

1. *Borderlands:* wurde überhaupt nicht warm mit dem Game, völlig spaßfrei!
2. *CoD - Black Ops:* nur noch ein lauer Aufguß der vorherigen Teile, da fand ich sogar Medal of Honor noch viel besser.


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Force Unleashed 2,

leider schlechter als der Vorgänger.




Medal of Honor,

dank BC2 und COD7 kaum gespielt, weder im Singleplayer noch Multiplayer.


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*



Solon25 schrieb:


> _Sacred Gold_, hat zwar nur 5€ gekostet und sollte quasi meine Backup Version zu den Originalen mit Handbuch sein, aber der letzte Patch lässt sich hier nicht installieren  Also 5€ verschenkt...
> 
> Zu _Oblivion + Shivering Isles_ und (gestern bekommen) _Dragon Age Ultimate_ kann man ja kaum Fehlkauf sagen




Ist Sacred Gold eine besonder Version z.B. Game of the Year oder so?

Die haben meist eigene Versionen und daher eigene Patches.


----------



## Hawkins (13. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Da ich Games nie "blind" kaufe ohne Tests darüber zu lesen hatte ich eigentlich keine richtigen Fehlkäufe. Zu bemängeln waren allerdings die Games:

Patrizier 4: recht langsames Gameplay ohne Spannung. Kein vergleich zu den alten Teilen, aber die seh ich wohl noch mit der Nostalgiebrille   

Star Trek Online: für den ersten Monat war es ein echt tolles Game, doch nachdem ich die maximale Stufe hatte gab es einfach keinerlei "endgame" Content mehr der das Game dauerhaft interessant machte.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

f1 2010 für mich der Uberfehlkauf 2010. Technik ist zwar OK, aber die Fahrphysik ist so was von doof. Kein Vergleich zu Spielen wie F1 2002 oder Grand Prix 4. Das Fahrverhalten ist so scheisse... aber der PCG war es immerhin ja 87% gegeben, was IMHO völlig überbewertet ist. Codemasters hat so viel versprochen, und so wenig gehalten.....


----------



## Solon25 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*



Peter23 schrieb:


> Solon25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Sacred Gold_, hat zwar nur 5€ gekostet und sollte quasi meine Backup Version zu den Originalen mit Handbuch sein, aber der letzte Patch lässt sich hier nicht installieren  Also 5€ verschenkt...
> ...


Nein, es heisst nur das es die Version Sacred "Neue Auflage" incl. dem Add On Underworld ist. Der letzte Patch der u.a. den Pferdebug behebt und das Spiel ohne eingelegte CD spielen lässt geht nicht. Hab schon gegoogelt und Ascaron gibt es nicht mehr. Im alten Forum fand ich auch nichts.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

CoDBo - eindeutig.
Habe mich von meinen Kumpels breitschlagen lassen ( ja-ja ich weis, Herdentier usw   ).
Hab es 3-4 Stunden gezoggt und meine Meinung hat sich nicht gebessert


----------



## TippEx95 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

ArcaniA, nachdem ich Risen gespielt hatte und das auch noch ausprobieren wollte habe ich mich einfach verarscht gefühlt!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

CoD Black Ops .. wenigstens im Vergleich mit MW2. Kampagne fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen Knaller, Multiplayer nicht viel gespielt. Hätte ich mir im Nachhinein sparen können.


----------



## Joschi1980 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Oh mann! Ich hab so viel im Letzten jahr gezockt! Lasst mal schauen...(stehe auf und gehe zum Regal)...

HAHA das wird lustig...
Platz 1: Fighters Uncaged für Kinect... Die Idee ist ja grandios! ABER als ich erstmal verstanden habe, dass ich meinen Körper wie einen Controller benutzen muss, um gezielt die Bewegungen meines Avatars zu triggern, war bei mir schluss! Die hohe Erwartung, dass ich einfach drauf losholzen könnte, wurde bereits im Tutorial zunichte gemacht. Und diese Verzögerung...bei keinem anderen Kinect Titel ist sie sooooo hoch.

Platz 2: Final Fantasy 13 für Xbox360 - mal ehrlich hat einer von euch verstanden, worum es da geht? Die Story war der absolute Abtörner. Da lob ich mir doch ein FF7  Außerdem fand ich die Charaktere und deren persönlichen Geschcihten derart laaaangweilig. 

und auf Platz 3: Mass Effect 2: Jetzt höre ich euch durch mein DSL schreien!^^ Aber ich habe den ersten Teil geliebt. Abgesehen von der geilen Story, aus dem Grund, weil man so viel einstellen konnte und stundenlang in Menüs rumgurken konnte, wenn man wollte. Dann kommt Mass Effect 2 daher und ist der Casualisierung zum Opfer gefallen. Man kann nichts mehr einstellen! BUUUUUUUUHHHUUUUUUHHHHHH 

Das waren meine Flops 2010, die es in meine Konsole geschafft haben.


----------



## JCFR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

1. Dark Void -Langweilig belanglos mit einer Steuerung aus der Hölle
2. Front Mission Evolved -Lieber 10.000 mal Mechwarrior 4 als diesen Mist.
3. Suprme Commander - ImWesten nichts NEues als Spiel
4. Medal of Honor  - CoD für Arme
5. Turning Point - Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer
6. Timeshift  - Da ist ein F zu viel
7. Titan Quest  - Ja, es sieht gut aus. Ja, es spielt sich flüssig. Aber das Skill System ist from Hell und noch nie habe ich beim ersten Boss in einem Action-RPG 60 Heiltränke gebraucht, obwohl ich zehn Stufen öher bin als er!!!
8. Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 - bleibt um Himmels Willen beim ersten Teil!
9.Stalker Clear Sky - my Name is Error and i love Bugs!
10. GTA 3 + San Andreas  - Zu viel Coolness ist Foolness und ichwerde weder mit dem open-World-concept, noch der Steuerung warm. 
11.Codename Panzers: cold war - DAS IST KEIN PANZERS!!!!! 
12. Modern Warfare 2 - INfinity Ward zum Terminal 1 bitte, da warten drei Herrn in Schwarz mit MGs und warten auf eine Erklärung der Single-Player-Story!
13. Dungeon Lords - SPielt es nicht! Bitte, bitte, spielt... es... NICHT!
14. Loki - Ja, ja, der nordische Gott des Schabernacks hat so manchen üblen Scherz vollbracht... dies spiel ist einer davon! 
15. SPlinter Cell Double Agent -  kein freies Speichern? Checkpoints? Agent Fisher, yo failed your Mission! 
16. Alarmstufe Rot 3 - C&C auf LSD. 
17. Übersoldier - überhaupt nicht gut!
18. Snowblind   - Blindheit hat was Gutes!
19. Sid Meyer's Pirates - der wahre Fluch der Karibik sind Minispielsammlungen wie diese! 
and last but not least: 20. DIE SIMS - Wie überhaupt irgendwer irgendwie SPaß daran haben konnte ist mir ein komplettes Rätsel. Sims, die nicht bei der Arbeit auf Toilette durften, die nur drei Stunden Schlaf brauchten, die gefühlte zwei stunden brauchten um voll erhohlt aus dem Bett zu kommen und halb-leer gegessene Teller nciht auf Tischen abstellten, sondern auf dem Boden. INKOMPETENZ Sims sei dein Name!


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

@ JCFR
 wow sind das alles Fehlkäufe von 2010?   
vllt solltest du dich vor dem kauf eines spiels besser informieren xD


----------



## shirib (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> @ JCFR
> wow sind das alles Fehlkäufe von 2010?
> vllt solltest du dich vor dem kauf eines spiels besser informieren xD


Na ja, es sind *seine* Fehlkäufe.      Wenn er zum Beispiel mich gefragt hätte, ob er GTA 3, San Andreas und die Sims kaufen solle, hätte ich ihm mit "Ja, ja, ja, tu es!!1" geantwortet und schwups wären sie auf seiner Liste.


----------



## Party4Life (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Bei mir war es "Metro 2033". Den Roman fand ich richtig gut, mit dem Spiel konnte ich leider nichts anfangen .


----------



## AnNo1935 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe 2010*

Eindeutig Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight. Das im Singleplaer und fast vollständigen schlechtesten Command & Conquer welches EA jemals veröffentlicht hat. Eine Schande und Beleidigung für C&C Fans. Der Multiplayer macht zwar schon Spaß aber nut im TS und mit 10 Leuten und es ist fast ein Wunder, so viele zusammen zu bekommen.

Sowas hätte EA niemals auf die Communuity los lassen dürfen! FEHLKAUF!


----------



## GeneralPaul (10. Mai 2011)

*Civilization 5 Collectors Edition*

Voller Vorfreude vorbestellt, und mehr als maßlos enttäuscht.
Als Veteran seit Teil 1 und konstanter verbesserung und erweitereung der Möglichkeiten bei jedem Teil bis IV, mein persönliches Epic-Fail.

Ein Spiel für dumbatze und Casual-Spieler. Die Serie hat nur 4 Teile. Der sogenannte Teil V ist für mich nicht bestandteil der Serie (ähnlich Galactica 1980). Zudem all die Ankündigungen etc.... Der versprochene PBEM, Hotseat etc Multiplayerpart ist immer noch nicht da.... Aber jeden Monat Geld mit DLC scheffeln statt versprochene features nachzubessern....

Dank steam 70€ unverkäuflicher Staubfänger.

Wie sehen uns in Civ IV    

General Paul


----------



## Dramatica (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Civilization 5 Collectors Edition*

Ein Freund von mir holte sich Mario Party 5 und ich dachte ich wäre clever, wenn ich mir Mario Party 4 hole, um den Teil auch zu kennen.

Ich lag falsch. Das Spiel war Mist. Habs verkauft und mir Mario Party 5 gekauft, dabei natürlich totalen Verlust gemacht.

Zudem Sonic and the Secret Rings (als Wii noch keine Spiele hatte, brauchte ich irgendeins... aber okay, hat sich bis heute nicht geändert   )

Dann noch Serious Sam 2, das mich im Vergleich von First Encounter, Next Encounter und Second Encounter unglaublich enttäuscht hat.


----------



## Crow1981 (27. Mai 2011)

*hmmm...*

Castlevania : Lord of Shadows für die XBox360

Das Game, die Grafik etc. ist ja echt gelungen, aber ständige Ladeunterbrechungen und abgehakter Sound macht die Atmo gleich zunichte. Habs nie durchgespielt. Schade.

Ansonsten fällt mir gerade für 2010 nix ein. Scheinbar hab ich mich das Jahr über gut informiert.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: hmmm...*



Crow1981 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir gerade für 2010 nix ein. Scheinbar hab ich mich das Jahr über gut informiert.


Deswegen habe ich den Thread-Namen leicht abgeändert, also die 2010 weggenommen.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe*

Mein fehlkauf war ein Grafiktablett zum Photoshoppen. Hat zwar nur 20€ gekostet aber trotzdem. vermutlich lag es daran dass es nur 20€ gekostet hat, dass das ding nicht wirklich gut war und die Arbeit mit der Maus nicht wirklich ersetzen konnte.
Und mein Handy, das LG KP 500, also wenn LG eins nicht kann dann sind es Handys, das ding ist so dermaßiger Neuschrott, bedienung katastrophe, bildschirm klein und dunkel, Schutzfolie total kratzeranfällig, kurzum, 100€ in die Luft geblasen obwohl das Teil super bewertungen hatte -.- habe gleich 2 mal eine schlechte bewertung über das Teil geschrieben so sauer war ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe*

Für mich eindeutig *Two Worlds 2*. Angeblich soll das Spiel ja alles besser hinbekommen haben, als der erste Teil, aber ich war dennoch sehr enttäuscht. Irgendwann habe ich dann mit der Single-Player Story aufgehört, als ich gehört habe, dass der größte Teil der Hauptinsel nicht einmal begehbar ist. Aber auch das Quest-Design und die Steuerung haben mir nicht gefallen. Man hätte es lieber beim eher diablo-artigen Gameplay des ersten Teils belassen sollen. Entweder ein richtiges Rollenspiel oder gar nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für mich eindeutig *Two Worlds 2*. Angeblich soll das Spiel ja alles besser hinbekommen haben, als der erste Teil, aber ich war dennoch sehr enttäuscht. Irgendwann habe ich dann mit der Single-Player Story aufgehört, als ich gehört habe, dass der größte Teil der Hauptinsel nicht einmal begehbar ist. Aber auch das Quest-Design und die Steuerung haben mir nicht gefallen. Man hätte es lieber beim eher diablo-artigen Gameplay des ersten Teils belassen sollen. Entweder ein richtiges Rollenspiel oder gar nicht.


Bei dem Spiel hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass eigentlich deutlich mehr geplant war, aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel oder was auch immer, vieles gestutzt und gekürzt wurde. Irgendwie hat man bei dem Spiel das Gefühl, dass am Ende einfach die Zeit gefehlt hat. Der Rest kommt dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Addon


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eure Fehlkäufe*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass eigentlich deutlich mehr geplant war, aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel oder was auch immer, vieles gestutzt und gekürzt wurde. Irgendwie hat man bei dem Spiel das Gefühl, dass am Ende einfach die Zeit gefehlt hat. Der Rest kommt dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Addon



Naja, wenn das Hauptspiel aber schon nicht das bietet, was man haben will, werden sich viele sicher nicht auch noch ein Addon kaufen. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich denke, das Thema Two Worlds 2 hat sich bei mir erst einmal erledigt. Im Moment/demnächst gibt es zum Glück mehr als genug (bessere) Alternativen (Fallout New Vegas, The Witcher 2, Risen 2, The Elder Scrolls V).

Ein (bzw. drei) richtig üble Fehlkäufe habe ich aber noch ganz vergessen. Ich war vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Weilchen krank und musste viel Zeit im Bett verbringen ... also dachte ich mir: Warum nicht zwei oder drei Spielchen für's Handy runterladen? Pro Stück ca. 3 Euro, da macht man schon nichts verkehrt. Waren auch ganz ok, die Spiele, zumindest als kleine Zwischendurchspielchen für zu lange Tage.

AAAABER!

Dann kam die Rechnung ... die Spiele haben tatsächlich die 2 bis 3 Euro gekostet, aber Download ... der hat mir ne Rechnung von über 200 Euro beschert ... für drei so kleine beschissene Spielchen von jeweils nicht einmal 10 MB Größe ... daraus habe ich gelernt: Internet + Handy = BÖÖÖSE! Mit nem Smartphone und dem passenden Tarif hätte man das zwar verhindern können, aber erstens habe ich ein ca. 5 Jahre altes Handy, zweitens lohnt sich so ein Tarif für mich nicht (zumindest dachte ich das damals, hätte nie gedacht, dass so ein paar MB so teuer sein können).


----------



## stylezwieback (28. Juni 2011)

R.U.S.E
- nach dem Release Sync Probleme im Multiplayer (wir sitzen nebeneinander im LAN in einer Partie und spielen verschiedene Spiele)
- Patch: leichte Besserung / trotzdem noch gigantische Dropraten

... 500h Spielstunden später
Ende Juni 2011

- seit 4 Tagen schon wieder unspielbar
-> ich werde auf der GamesCom 2011 bei Ubisoft richtig eskalieren 

Da ich nur Strategiespiele mit nicht so spacingen Units und halbwegs vernünftigem Gameplay spiele, muss ich jetzt wohl wieder den 2000er Titel SuddenStrike rausholen und mir bis Oktober (Battlefield3 Release) die Zeit vertreiben.

Merke: 
Nie wieder einen Cent an Ubisoft abgeben.
Das kostenpflichtige AddOn war ja auch der Hammer.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

Eskalieren oder Randalieren?  

Davon ab, wenn es in 500h Spielstunden "dazwischen" ohne Probleme lief, dann ist das doch eigentlich okay. War UbiSoft nicht schonmal Opfer einer DDoS Attacke?

Des Weiteren haben auch andere Spiele Probleme mit dem Sync, ich erinnere mich da nur an unsere C&C LAN Spiele ( vorallem Generals *brRRrr* ) und natürlich Gilde I mit AddOns.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juni 2011)

*Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising*

Ich wusste zwar schon im Vorfeld, dass der Titel nicht sonderlich viel taugen soll, aber die 2-3€ (irgendein Steamdeal) hab ich dann trotzdem dafür bezahlt. Im Grunde also nur ein halber Fehlkauf, da eh fast umsonst.
Nun zum Spiel, der komische Grafikfilter ist grausig, die deutsche Synchro total mies und die Aufträge bisher ziemlich lahm. Die KI meiner Teamkameraden reagiert öfters mal nicht auf meine Anweisungen und der Gegner stellt sich auch bisweilen recht dämlich an.
4-5 Missionen hab ich geschafft, wann ich den Rest durchspielen werde, steht in den Sternen. Spass macht es mir eher nicht und ist auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Aber ich wurde ja gewarnt...


----------



## stylezwieback (28. Juni 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eskalieren oder Randalieren?
> 
> Davon ab, wenn es in 500h Spielstunden "dazwischen" ohne Probleme lief, dann ist das doch eigentlich okay. War UbiSoft nicht schonmal Opfer einer DDoS Attacke?
> 
> Des Weiteren haben auch andere Spiele Probleme mit dem Sync, ich erinnere mich da nur an unsere C&C LAN Spiele ( vorallem Generals *brRRrr* ) und natürlich Gilde I mit AddOns.



Eskalieren!
Ich muss ja noch bis Ende der Woche auf dem gleichen Messegelände an einem anderen Stand arbeiten .
Die 500h liefen nicht problemlos.
~ 15% aller Spiele waren buggy.

Wenn es einen Patch geben würde, wäre es kein Problem.
Der Support ist aber eingestellt.


----------



## eXentier (28. Juni 2011)

Community Patches?


----------



## Hal86 (30. Juni 2011)

Mein letzter Failkauf definitv: HOMEFRONT!

Tolle Werbekampagne, aber das war´s leider auch schon...


----------



## Sword4 (3. August 2011)

Two Worlds 2... so einen Bughaufen hab ich selten erlebt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. August 2011)

Fear 3


----------



## anjuna80 (4. August 2011)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber...Galactic Civilizations 2
Ich dachte ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ruhige und gemütliche Rundenstrategie, aber ich musste feststellen, dass mir einfach die Zeit und die Geduld fehlt, mich wirklich in ein Spiel einzuarbeiten, um die riesige Komplexität zu meistern.
Also sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es steht nun schon monatelang im Regal und ich hab mich max. 2 Stunden damit beschäftigt.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. August 2011)

Medal of Honor, vor kurzen für 10 € gekauft und für was? für 2 Tage früher zur Beta von BF3. 2 Tage! Ich dachte "früher" bedeutet mindestens 2 Wochen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

naja, für nen 10er is MoH doch aber so oder so ok - oder nicht? ^^ 

Mein letzter Fehlkauf ist Witcher 2, da ich irgendwie nicht gut ins Spiel gekommen bin und nach ner Woche irgendwie die Lusr dran verloren hab... ich glaub es muss erst Herbst werden, dann "grab" ich es wieder aus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, für nen 10er is MoH doch aber so oder so ok - oder nicht? ^^
> 
> Mein letzter Fehlkauf ist Witcher 2, da ich irgendwie nicht gut ins Spiel gekommen bin und nach ner Woche irgendwie die Lusr dran verloren hab... ich glaub es muss erst Herbst werden, dann "grab" ich es wieder aus.


 
Bei TW2 hab ich aber auch ordentlich einspielzeit gebraucht. muste mich am anfang regelrecht zwingen das spiel zu starten, vor allem weil ich ständig draufgegangen bin. gegen mitte von akt 1 ist das dann aber besser geworden und der spassfaktor ist immens gestiegen


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bei TW2 hab ich aber auch ordentlich einspielzeit gebraucht. muste mich am anfang regelrecht zwingen das spiel zu starten, vor allem weil ich ständig draufgegangen bin. gegen mitte von akt 1 ist das dann aber besser geworden und der spassfaktor ist immens gestiegen


 
Bei The Witcher 2 bin ich wirklich nicht sicher, ob ich es als Fehlkauf werten soll. Story, Grafik, Charaktere, Atmosphäre usw. sind grandios. Aber irgendwie spielt sich das Ganze ein wenig zu linear. Ich hätte mir mehr große, offene Gebiete wie die Wiesen und das Dorf im ersten Teil gewünscht, aber stattdessen waren es nur mehr oder weniger schmale Tunnel-Level, die sich ein wenig (aber nicht zu sehr) verzweigt haben. Das erste Kapitel (Flotsam) hat mir noch am besten gefallen.

Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich den Kauf bereue, aber ich bin doch ein wenig enttäuscht vom Spiel. Rein spielerisch ist es für mich nicht mehr als ein Mass Effect im Mittelalter.

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht: Ich hätte da ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet. Hab aber auch nur auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt, da man überall gehört hat, dass das Spiel so schwer sein soll. Bis auf ein paar einzelne Gegner (diesen Geist im dritten Kapitel, der von einigen Gargoyles unterstützt wird, habe ich nicht annähernd besiegen können) war das Spiel meiner Meinung nach relativ einfach (Schwertkampf-Spezialisierung).


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. August 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht: Ich hätte da ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet. Hab aber auch nur auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt, da man überall gehört hat, dass das Spiel so schwer sein soll. Bis auf ein paar einzelne Gegner (diesen Geist im dritten Kapitel, der von einigen Gargoyles unterstützt wird, habe ich nicht annähernd besiegen können) war das Spiel meiner Meinung nach relativ einfach (Schwertkampf-Spezialisierung).



ich hab auf schwierig angefangen, hab dann aber in akt 1 relativ schnell auf normal runtergeschaltet. ich hatte zu der zeit einfach nicht die lust/ausdauer auf schwer zu spielen. deswegen hat es dann vlt auch mehr spass gemacht 
 im vergleich zu tw1 fand ich den 2. schon recht schwer. vor allem gruppenkämpfe. war aber auf normal ganz gut machbar. der einzige kampf bei dem ich wirklich verzweifelt bin war der erste kampf gegen letho.

da meine erwartungen verdammt hoch waren, war ich auch ein wenig enttäuscht. 
deswegen versuch ich mir jetzt einzureden das skyrim mit sicherheit schlecht wird


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> deswegen versuch ich mir jetzt einzureden das skyrim mit sicherheit schlecht wird


 
Das könnte ich nicht ... selbst wenn ich es noch so sehr versuche, dann komme ich immer noch bei dem Gedanken raus "Skyrim wird sicher nicht so toll wie Morrowind, aber Oblivion wird es im Längen schlagen" ... und das obwohl ich Oblivion auch toll fand, wenn auch in vielen Punkten ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung nach Morrowind (Schnellreisesystem, Levelanpassung der Gegner und deren Ausrüstung und ein Mangel an wirklich interessanten Dungeons mit passender Quest und Belohnung).


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> @ JCFR
> wow sind das alles Fehlkäufe von 2010?
> vllt solltest du dich vor dem kauf eines spiels besser informieren xD


 
Na ja, nicht bloß von 2010 - eher von 2006-2010.
Informieren tu ich mich schon, aber häufig stimmt die eigene Meinung mit der der Tester nicht so richtig überein ( vor allem SIMS).
Zum Glück hab ich mir die meisten im Budget gekauft, sonst wär's noch bitterer. 
Einzig Alarmstufe rot 2 und MW2 zum vollpreis.


----------



## Sukultan (30. September 2011)

"Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway"

Ich wußte ja schon vor dem Kauf, daß das Spiel auch in der bei uns erhältlichen 18er-Version zensiert ist, aber so schlimm hatte ich es mir dann doch nicht vorgestellt: Bei Treffern zeigen die Gegner keinerlei sichtbare Reaktionen. Bis sie irgendwann umfallen.
Ich muß nicht unbedingt Blut sehen, aber ich möchte doch zumindest klar erkennen können, ob ich den Gegner getroffen habe.


----------



## Superwiggle (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eigendlich recht selten Fehlkäufe aber der ultimative Fehlkauf dieses Jahres war bei mir das Spiel "The Cursed Crusade".Die Steuerung totaler Schrott was an einer völlig schlampigen,primitiven Konsolenportierung liegt...38 Euro in den Müll geworfen
Immerhin die Hülle war noch zu gebrauchen..


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Oktober 2011)

Inzwischen muss ich wohl auch *Duke Nukem Forever* reinnehmen. Am Anfang ziemlichen Spaß mit gehabt aber nach 1x durchspielen (ca. 11 Stunden) liegts nur noch rum. SP war nett und lustig, MP reizt mich gar nicht und Wiederspielwert hats auch nicht. war die knapp 40 Tacken nicht wert.


----------



## spellcraft (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ganz klar dieses Jahr Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2.
Da wollt ich mal wieder schön das Lichtschwert schwingen, aber nach ca. 4 Std. Installationsversuchen
hat es dann beim 3ten Versuch, also gefühlten 7 Std. Installationsritus doch geklappt.
Aber dann, die Steuerung. So eine lustlose Konsolenportireung verließ mich zu veranlassen nach 10 Min. das Game zu deinstallieren.
 The Force Unleashed hatte ja schon eine gewöhnungsbedürftige Steuerung, aber das ging ja noch. Aber bei Teil 2.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

spellcraft schrieb:


> Also ganz klar dieses Jahr Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2.
> Da wollt ich mal wieder schön das Lichtschwert schwingen, aber nach ca. 4 Std. Installationsversuchen
> hat es dann beim 3ten Versuch, also gefühlten 7 Std. Installationsritus doch geklappt.
> Aber dann, die Steuerung. So eine lustlose Konsolenportireung verließ mich zu veranlassen nach 10 Min. das Game zu deinstallieren.
> The Force Unleashed hatte ja schon eine gewöhnungsbedürftige Steuerung, aber das ging ja noch. Aber bei Teil 2.


Bitte?

Die Steuerung ist 1:1 vom ersten Teil übernommen und lässt sich mit der "achso schlechten Konsolensteuerung" mit Pad sehr gut spielen. Die Kombos gehen fluffig von der Hand und auch Spielereien wie Grip, Throw etc. ist mit einem Pad kinderleicht.

Ich hab TFU2 'leider' vor ein paar Tagen durchgespielt ... warum leider? 

Weil das Ende unverhofft kam.
Gefühlte vier Stunden gerademal gespielt und schon sah man den Endgegner ... da dachte ich mir nur WTF?!


----------



## Denis10 (26. Oktober 2011)

Mein letzter Fehlkauf war Torchlight. Das Spiel war an sich nicht schlecht, aber irgend wie hatte ich ständig das Gefühl ein Spiel zu haben, das Diablo 2 vollständig kopiert, aber nichts eigenständiges bietet.

Deshalb hatte ich es auch nur kurz gespielt.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (26. Oktober 2011)

Homefront. Und irgendson Herr der Ringe Mist für nen 10er.


----------



## spellcraft (28. Oktober 2011)

Hhmmm, sicher???? Also ich zocke nicht mit dem Gamepad. Bin nun mal kein Konsolero.
Aber mit der Tastatur und Maus da gibt es eine Veränderung. Siehe Beschreibung des Titels.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht da etwas von: ,,Das anvisiren von Objekten wurde verbessert" oder so was in der Art.
Also nicht 1:1 übernommen sonder überarbeitet.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

spellcraft schrieb:


> Hhmmm, sicher???? Also ich zocke nicht mit dem Gamepad. Bin nun mal kein Konsolero.
> Aber mit der Tastatur und Maus da gibt es eine Veränderung. Siehe Beschreibung des Titels.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht da etwas von: ,,Das anvisiren von Objekten wurde verbessert" oder so was in der Art.
> Also nicht 1:1 übernommen sonder überarbeitet.


Gut ... wer solche Spiele mit Maus & Tastatur spielt gehört eigentlich mit deinem Avatar in einen Raum gesperrt.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mein Fehlkauf.

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## BlackDead (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gut ... wer solche Spiele mit Maus & Tastatur spielt gehört eigentlich mit deinem Avatar in einen Raum gesperrt.


 

Ich habe den ersten Teil mit Maus & Tastatur auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe gemeistert. Soll ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

BlackDead schrieb:


> Ich habe den ersten Teil mit Maus & Tastatur auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe gemeistert. Soll ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen?


Klar! *Name notier*



Also solche Spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, das ist ja quasi wie Shooter auf der Konsole mit Gamepad! Oh ... wait!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klar! *Name notier*
> 
> 
> 
> Also solche Spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, das ist ja quasi wie Shooter auf der Konsole mit Gamepad! Oh ... wait!



Dito. Ich habe den ersten Teil ebenfalls mit Maus und Tastatur durchgespielt, genauso wie sämtliche AC-Teile, Prince of Persia, etc.
Ich kann Gamepads nun einmal nicht anfassen, jedes Mal, wenn ich so ein Ding auch nur berühre, löst das in mir einen extremen "an-Wand-werf-"Reflex aus...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

Spassbremse, das ist doch nur mehr als verständlich ... mit 40+ ist die Hand-Augen-Koordination nicht mehr gegeben. 

Also ich musste mich auch erst an das Gamepad gewöhnen, wer Jahrzehnte lang nie eine Konsole hatte und max. einen Joystick ( die Älteren werden sich erinnern ), der fühlt sich mit einem Gamepad wie ein Körperklaus bzw. Movement-Günter.

Allerdings mag ich mein Pad nicht mehr missen, Rennspiele, Beat'n'Up oder Action ( Adventures ) spielen sich fluffig leicht, jedenfalls im SP. Shooter & RTS gerne am PC mit Maus / Tastatur.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spassbremse, das ist doch nur mehr als verständlich ... mit 40+ ist die Hand-Augen-Koordination nicht mehr gegeben.
> 
> Also ich musste mich auch erst an das Gamepad gewöhnen, wer Jahrzehnte lang nie eine Konsole hatte und max. einen Joystick ( die Älteren werden sich erinnern ), der fühlt sich mit einem Gamepad wie ein Körperklaus bzw. Movement-Günter.
> 
> Allerdings mag ich mein Pad nicht mehr missen, Rennspiele, Beat'n'Up oder Action ( Adventures ) spielen sich fluffig leicht, jedenfalls im SP. Shooter & RTS gerne am PC mit Maus / Tastatur.



Das Lustige ist, ich hatte (bzw. habe noch) früher ein SuperNES, mit diesen Controllern kam ich irgendwie auch wunderbar zurecht. Aber das aktuelle Design, egal ob 360er Pad, oder PS3, treibt mich irgendwie in den Wahnsinn.

Übrigens, 40+? Frechheit!


----------



## BikeRider (30. Oktober 2011)

Need for Speed Undercover zum Beispiel


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2011)

Meine Xbox 360 könnte ich vielleicht noch aufführen. Ich hab das Ding ca. 6 oder 7 Monate gehabt, danach wieder verkauft, da ich es wirklich nicht lohnenswert genutzt habe. Hab mir damals die Konsole inkl. der Spiele Assassins Creed, Mass Effect (1), GTA 4 und Test Drive Unlimited (1) gekauft und all diese Spiele haben mir wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber all diese Spiele gab es nunmal auch für den PC und waren da (bis auf die Bugs in GTA 4) sogar noch besser umgesetzt auf der Konsole. Hab das Dingen also wieder verkauft und bis auf das Erscheinen von Forza 4 bereue ich es bis heute nicht.

Ein kleiner Fehlkauf könnte auch meine PS3 sein, damit spiele ich außer Gran Turismo 5 gar nicht, nutze das Dingen aber immerhin noch als DVD/Blu Ray Player, daher hat sich der Kauf schon irgendwie gelohnt. Eventuell werde ich damit irgendwann auch noch die Uncharted Reihe spielen, mal schauen. Aber außer für Rennspiele sind Konsolen für mich irgendwie immer nur zweite Wahl, nicht unbedingt, weil die Grafik schlechter ist als auf dem PC, sondern vor allem, weil ich nie ein Gamepad Fan war und werde. Maus/Tastatur sind in den meisten Spielen einfach präziser und häufig sind auf der Konsole mehrere Tasten mehrfach bewegt ("halt R1 und R2 gedrückt und drücke gleichzeitig X"), während man auf dem PC einfach genug Auswahl an Tasten hat, um sich selbst EINE auszusuchen. Komfortabler als PCs sind Konsolen daher meiner Meinung nach in der Bedienung nicht, ich komme viel besser mit dem PC zurecht.

Meine PS2 dagegen habe ich nie als Fehlkauf gesehen, damit verbringe ich sogar noch deutlich mehr Zeit als mit der PS3 (Gran Turismo 4, Project Zero, Forbidden Siren 2, Shadow of the Colossus, alles wirklich tolle PS2 Titel, die auch heute noch Spaß machen und dabei nicht einmal wirklich schlecht aussehen).


----------



## Luuux (30. Oktober 2011)

Das war dann wohl eindeutig Arcania X.x


----------



## Morwenth (8. November 2011)

"Medal of Honor" und "OFP- Dragon Rising" ... Mann war das ärgerlich.


----------



## svd (8. November 2011)

"F1 2010" und dessen Nachfolger "F1 2011".

Den Vorgänger habe ich, immer noch zu teuer, wenige Wochen vor dem 2011er Release gekauft.
Die heurige Version, auch zu teuer, um es im Multiplayer zu spielen. 
Bin im Karrieremodus beider Spiele nie über das Qualifying in Melbourne hinausgekommen (trotz Platz in der ersten Reihe).

Keine Ahnung, ich schau zwar, mehr oder weniger gerne, F1 Übertragungen, aber selber spielen macht mir seit MicroProse's F1GP nicht mehr so recht Spaß.
Ich versuche zwar immer (MP), so "schön" als möglich zu fahren, aber in entscheidenden Rensituationen geht es mir schon ab, den vorausfahrenden KI Gegner liebevoll, aber bestimmt, in ein Hindernis zu schieben. Und ohne größere technischen Schäden davonzukommen.


----------



## SniperForce (8. November 2011)

*Größter Fehlkauf überhaupt war Stronghold 3!!!*
Ich hatte mich so auf den Release gefreut und dann kommt so eine sch*** dabei raus... Hatte echt gehofft man könnte an Stronghold und SC anknüpfen...

Ich persönlich empfinde auch Battlefield3 als Fehlkauf. Weder Story noch MP sagt mir so wirklich zu, da hatte ich mir nach diesen guten Bewertungen mehr erhofft, Battlefield war und ist trotzdem überhaupt nicht mein Stil..


----------



## jan8442 (8. November 2011)

Mein größter Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war Brink 

-sowas von gar kein Spaß das Spiel 
-und es läuft nicht richtig mit meinem recht gutem pc

Achja und das Indie Game:

 AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity

totaler schrott troz den guten Bewertungen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

jan8442 schrieb:


> Mein größter Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war Brink
> 
> -sowas von gar kein Spaß das Spiel
> -und es läuft nicht richtig mit meinem recht gutem pc
> ...


 Ich fand Brink eigentlich ziemlich cool  Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit dem Team abspricht bzw. jeder weiss was er zu tun hat in seiner klasse kommt man ganz gut vorwärts. Leider sind manche Maps ziemlich madig ausbalanciert. Und es gibt kaum mehr Server, auf denen noch Spieler zu finden sind. Schade, hatte echt Potential ...


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Fehlkäufe des Jahres 2011:

Sie hielten sich erfreulicherweise in Grenzen.

1. Amnesia - The dark descent (PC)
- leider habe ich mich von dem Indy-Hype anstecken lassen. Grauenhaftes Machwerk.

2. Dead Island (PS3)
- so sehr der Zombieslasher auf einer Karibikinsel reizte, die Umsetzung war einfach nur grottig und langweilig.

3. Darksiders (PS3 Platinum)
- öhm ja. Keine Ahnung, aber der Funke wollte einfach nie überspringen.

4. Infamous 2 (PS3)
- "siehe Darksiders"

Damit habe ich im Jahr 2011 erfolgreich ca. 200 EUR in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Dragnir (23. August 2015)

Mal den Uralt-Thread hier wiederbeleben  

Fehlkauf... irgendwie Witcher 3...tolle Grafik, Atmosphäre und Story aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Rumgehüpfe und Geklicke in Kämpfen anfreunden...ich weiß nicht. Daher auch nicht sehr weit gespielt und liegt seitdem herum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

Mein größter Fehlkauf der letzten Jahre?

Ganz klar: *L.A. Noir.*

Abgesehen vom Kriminalfilm-Flair im Stile alter Hollywood-Streifen war es nicht DIE Art von Detektiv-Spiel welches ich ursprünglich erwartet hatte. Beweise aufpicken, aber nicht miteinander kombinierbar? Lügendetektor-Spielchen, wo man im Vorraus nur erahnen kann wie sich der Alter Ego in Verhören verhält?

Sorry, aber für mich war das der pure Griff ins Klo, realistische Gesichtsanimationen retten da auch nix.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2015)

2015: Bislang kein einziger Fehlkauf, bin nach 1014 vorsichtig geworden.

2014 dagegen: Watch_Dogs und (zumindest in der Releaseversion) AC Unity. 

Batman: Arkham Knight (PC!) habe ich dagegen ohne Probleme durchspielen können und das Spiel, wie die Vorgänger, insgesamt sehr genossen.


----------



## Ayi (24. August 2015)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, in welchem Jahr das Spiel rauskam, aber ein Fehlkauf von mir war GuildWars 2. Ich wollte MMO Abwechslung zu World of Warcraft, aber GW konnte mich nicht wirklich begeistern. Da fand ich selbst Rift schon besser.


----------



## PcJuenger (24. August 2015)

Also der größte bisherige Fehlkauf war für mich Sim City: Societies.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Ayi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr, in welchem Jahr das Spiel rauskam, aber ein Fehlkauf von mir war GuildWars 2. Ich wollte MMO Abwechslung zu World of Warcraft, aber GW konnte mich nicht wirklich begeistern. Da fand ich selbst Rift schon besser.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. 
Habe vor ein paar Monaten GW 2 gekauft, war für nen 10er im Angebot und dachte mir da kann man nichts falsch machen. Ich frage mich wie dieses Game um die 90er Wertung bekommen hat. Ich habe selten so ein schlechtes MMO gespielt. 
Da waren selbst die 10€ total rausgeschmissen.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2015)

Eindeutig Watch Dogs.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Mein größter Fehlgriff war damals Black&White gefolgt von Ride to Hell Retribution. Ich hatte im Wahn angenommen, daß Ride eine gute Franchising-Umsetzung zu Sons of Anarchy ist (ohne die Tests zu lesen). Tja blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eindeutig Watch Dogs.



Wie viele Tastaturen (Anspielung auf dein Avatar )  hast du denn bei dem Spiel aufgegessen.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Ist schon komisch, das WatchDogs so hoch auf der Liste steht.
Bei mir ists nicht anders.
Hatte den Titel mal in nem Bundle gekauft (weil der Rest gut war, kann ich hier nicht von einem Fehlkauf reden) und eigentlich hat mich der Titel schon zum Release interessiert.
Aber auch noch 3-maligem anspielen ider der Funke nicht rüber geflogen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. August 2015)

Ui, Watch Dogs steht bei mir eigentlich auch noch auf der ToDo-Liste. Ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ui, Watch Dogs steht bei mir eigentlich auch noch auf der ToDo-Liste. Ihr macht mir Angst!



Bei mir lag's hauptsächlich am Protagonisten. Aiden Pearce war bislang der so ziemlich unsympathischste Charakter, den ich jemals gespielt hatte. 
Es ist schwierig, ein Spiel zu genießen, wenn man ständig gegen den starken Wunsch ankämpfen muss, die eigene Spielfigur zu verprügeln.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2015)

Ich fand den cool ... er war halt einfach unsympathisch?! Aber angenehm unsympathisch, nicht so ein Psycho wie z.B. Trevor in GTA 5.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie viele Tastaturen (Anspielung auf dein Avatar )  hast du denn bei dem Spiel aufgegessen.


Es war einfach nur verdammt öde und uninspiriert und ich habe mir vermutlich auch was komplett anderes darunter vorgestellt. Mir ging es ähnlich wie McDrake.

Ich muss übrigens auch FarCry 4 aufnehmen, auch wenn ich da nicht unbedingt Zustimmung finde. Aber das hat mich auch gelangweilt und fühlte sich an wie ein Addon zu FarCry 3. Das Open-World-Ding in Shootern mit zu vielen immer gleichen "Questhubs" ist offenbar nicht so meins.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand den cool ... er war halt einfach unsympathisch?! Aber angenehm unsympathisch, nicht so ein Psycho wie z.B. Trevor in GTA 5.



Hmm... ich muss das Spiel nochmals mit der Perspektive starten.
Danke!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand den cool ... er war halt einfach unsympathisch?! Aber angenehm unsympathisch, nicht so ein Psycho wie z.B. Trevor in GTA 5.



Die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal. Ich fand den eben nicht "cool", sondern extrem narzisstisch und weinerlich. Also das genaue Gegenteil von "cool".


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand den cool ... er war halt einfach unsympathisch?! Aber angenehm unsympathisch, nicht so ein Psycho wie z.B. Trevor in GTA 5.



Du fandest Trevor unsympathisch?  Trevor ist ja wohl die genialste Charakterschöpfung der letzten Jahre. Ich meine klar ist er ein Arsch, aber ein sehr lustiger.

Ich nehme mal an, Watch Dogs befindet sich so hoch in der Liste, weil es einfach so dermaßen hochgehyped wurde, dass das Endergebnis einfach nur eine derbe Klatsche werden konnte. Die Story war naja, die Grafik eindeutig runtergeschraubt und auch Gameplay technisch hat es sich schnell ausgelutscht. Die perfekten Zutaten für einen Kauf, den man eindeutig bereut.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2015)

Ich find das irgendwie nicht so geil, wenn gleich in der ersten Szene mit Trevor jemand tot getreten wird und schließlich mit dem Hirn, was rausgespritzt ist, noch ein Monolog gehalten wird.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich find das irgendwie nicht so geil, wenn gleich in der ersten Szene mit Trevor jemand tot getreten wird und schließlich mit dem Hirn, was rausgespritzt ist, noch ein Monolog gehalten wird.



Aber auf sowas stehen doch Käufer gewisser Spiele.

Oder meinst du etwa das Spiele wie auch GTA so Erfolgreich wären wenn sie genau solche oder ähnliche Sachen nicht bedienen würden.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (24. August 2015)

Die Rolle im Team ging einfach zu perfekt auf und ergänzt die beiden Antihelden um ein glorreiches drittes Mitglied. Unsympathisch ja, ich meine im Endeffekt ist er ein schlechter, durchgeknallter Typ. Aber diese kranke Art von Charakter begeistert mich irgendwie


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2015)

@DarkKnight: Ja, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen. Ich finde z. B. auch den Joker große Klasse.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (24. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @DarkKnight: Ja, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen. Ich finde z. B. auch den Joker große Klasse.



Ich habe nach einem anderen Beispiel gesucht, vielen Dank dafür, der Joker ist auch Hammer


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2015)

Aidan weinerlich?

Also es ist jetzt schon ein paar Monate her, aber weinerlich? Eher nicht wirklich Mitfühlend oder Fähig seine Gefühle auszudrücken, aber weinerlich ist was anderes.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Als Fehlinvestition würde ich jetzt mal zwei KS-Projekte nennen.
Beides mal Filme:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lonelywhale/help-us-find-lonely-whale

Fand die Story interessant und Dokus so oder so.
Schlussendlich hat sogar DiCario mitgeholfen, damit das Ganze zu Stande kommt.
Aber es kommen keine News, kein garnix. 
Ok, Werbung für den Film Entourage... na danke 
Eine Frechheit, bei so populären Menschen.


Das zweite Projekt:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vantispictures/aurora-twisted-robot-love-story

Hab ich grösser unterstützt, weil der Typ einen guten visuellen Style hat und aus Zürich kommt 
Inzwischen ist ein Trailer da und ich erkenne sogar Locations.
aber ich hatte mir erhofft mehr Informationen über das Filme machen an und für sich zu erhalten.
Aber auch hier:
Praktisch keine Updates.

Immerhin reagiert er auf Mails recht schnell.
Hab inzwischen drei mal angeschrieben, dass ich nicht sehr zufrieden bin, wie das läuft.
Und ich bekam einen Tag später eine Antwort.
Meist gefolgt von einem Update auf KS


----------



## ChristianS2 (11. November 2015)

Ganz klar RocketLeague


----------



## Batze (11. November 2015)

ChristianS2 schrieb:


> Ganz klar RocketLeague



Ui, kannst du mal Gründe nennen. 
Also was man so hört soll das Spiel, gerade auch für den Preis so ziemlich Genial sein und es sieht auch nach jeder menge Fun aus.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2015)

da bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## ChristianS2 (12. November 2015)

Hm, mir hats net so gefallen hab mir Videos angeguckt sah ganz gut aus meine Freunde fanden es gut haben  es uns gehohlt  habs knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und erstmal wieder Re-Funded . War einfach nicht das was ich mir erwartet habe für das was "Angeboten" war, also  "Auto-Fußball"  empfand es eher  so als wenn es  ein  sinnloses rumgefahre war und nicht viel  dahinter war das Spiel Prinzip gefällt mir Persönlich einfach nicht.
Naja, jedem das seine :p

Ergänzung:  Spiele eher "Anspruchsvollere" Spiele die mit mehr Möglichkeiten bieten mich  Taktisch zu verwirklichen  und nicht wie in RocketLeague dauerhaft in einem kleinen Stadion zu sein mit ganz viel rumgeruppe mit anderen


----------

